# How do you like this book?



## Pitt

Merhaba!

I'd like to know if this translation is correct:

How do you like this book? =
Bu kitap hoşuna gidiyor mu?

I think that the translation of *how (nasıl)* isn't necessary. Is this correct?

Selamlar


----------



## miraculeuse

*Do you like this book? = Bu kitabı sever misin / seviyor musun?
                                 Bu kitap hoşuna gider mi/ gidiyor mu?

But , if you put "How" at the beginning, it sounds a little suprised. I mean :

How do you like this book? 
Bu kitabı nasıl seversin? (it means the person want to say : I can't believe that you like this book)

am I wrong?*


----------



## Revontuli

"How do you like...?" is used when asking for an opinion: How do you like this book=What do you think about this book?
Your translation seems fine to me, Pitt I'd also add:

Bu kitabı beğendin mi/beğeniyor musun?

But, depending on the context, it might also mean what miraculeuse has suggested.

Revi


----------



## macrotis

Your translation is correct. You can translate "how," but the structure is different:

(Bu) kitabı nasıl buldun? (*)
Bu kitap nasıl(dır)? (Beğendin mi? İyi mi? Eğitici mi? Kolay mı? vs.)

(*) The same question is asked when the book is hard to find (eg., an old book).


----------



## Pitt

Thanks for the explanations! Another questıon:

*Do you like this book? =*
*Bu kitaptan hoşlanıyor musun?*

Is this translation possıble too?


----------



## Revontuli

Pitt said:


> Thanks for the explanations! Another questıon:
> 
> *Do you like this book? =*
> *Bu kitaptan hoşlanıyor musun?*
> 
> Is this translation possıble too?



I'd say no, Pitt. It sounds like attraction to the book, I mean:

Senden hoşlanıyorum=I like you.

We generally say "Bu kitabı beğeniyor musun?/seviyor musun?"


----------



## Pitt

Ezgi Revontuli said:


> I'd say no, Pitt. It sounds like attraction to the book, I mean:
> 
> Senden hoşlanıyorum=I like you.
> 
> We generally say "Bu kitabı beğeniyor musun?/seviyor musun?"


 
Thanks, Ezgi! Another example:

Does Mehmet like this book? =
Mehmet bu kitabı beğeniyor / seviyor mu?

Is this correct? Can I say this sentence with *hoşuna gitmek*?

Selamlar


----------



## Revontuli

Pitt said:


> Thanks, Ezgi! Another example:
> 
> Does Mehmet like this book? =
> Mehmet bu kitabı beğeniyor / seviyor mu?
> 
> Is this correct? Can I say this sentence with *hoşuna gitmek*?
> 
> Selamlar


 
You're welcome

It's correct and can also be used with "hoşuna gitmek". But then the subject "Mehmet" will be the object(like in Spanish):

Bu kitap Mehmet'in hoşuna gidiyor mu?

Revi


----------



## Pitt

Ezgi Revontuli said:


> You're welcome
> 
> It's correct and can also be used with "hoşuna gitmek". But then the subject "Mehmet" will be the object(like in Spanish):
> 
> Bu kitap Mehmet'in hoşuna gidiyor mu?
> 
> Revi


 
Thanks a lot! You have explained it well!


----------



## shafaq

"Does Mehmet like this book?"  What I understand that it is to say :
"Does (Will) Mehmet please to read/have this book?" *If *this apprehension is OK ; I will express it in Turkish as; 
" Mehmet bu kitaptan hoşlanır mı?" 
and your ways don't sense this way; because they sound* to me *something like this:
"What is the Mehmet's opinion on/abouth this book ? ( Mehmet has read the book), did he satisfy with it?"


----------

